# 고수님들 도와주세요



## English Learner from k

매직트리하우스 읽다가 발견한 문장인데

1. 'what are we in for today' 이게 무슨 뜻일까요?
이 문장을 묻고싶을 때 what is it mean? 이라고 외국인한테 물어도되나요?

2. 'i saw the entrance to a stairway'라는 문장에서
현관으로 올라가는 계단 이라는 뜻인가요?
이라니면 계단을 지나서 현관이 있다는건가요?

도와주세요 ㅠ


----------



## Rigardo Lee

A better way of expressing #1 would be 'what does it mean?'

It's an entrance that leads "to" a stairway.


----------



## moondeer

"What are we in for today?" is a colloquial phrase that usually means "What's happening today" or "What do you think will happen today?"

And, and Rigardo Lee said, "What does it mean?" is correct (not "What is it mean")


----------

